# Onkyo TX-NR609 or TX-NR708



## alkit (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to purchase a new Onkyo AV receiver.

I can either get the TX-NR609 or the TX-NR708.

But each have features that I will loose out on if I go for the other, they are as follows:

1) The TX-NR708 is rated around 10W/channel (at 8 ohms) higher than the TX-NR609
2) The TX-NR708 has a much worse video up-converter than the TX-NR609. The TX-NR708 has the Faroudja DCDi cinema chipset, while the TX-NR609 has a Marvell Qdeo chip.
3) The TX-NR708 is available now. I have to wait 4 weeks for the TX-NR609
4) Price-wise, they will be equal where I live

I play all my video from my PC using avi files, mkv files and blue-ray. All these things are played out of my HDMI cable from my PC, so I think the software on my PC is doing the up-scaling anyway on the lower quality videos.
But, on the other hand, if I decide to hook up my SD def TV to my receiver one day, surely the TX-NR609 will give me far better video clarity.

So between all these points, its a real toss-up. Does anyone have advice which to go for, is the up-scaler really going to impact a lot, will the extra 10W impact the sound?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're hooking up a standard def TV, the difference in the scaling will be negligible to the eye. Without cracking the manual, I don't think the AVRs will even scale down, but I could be wrong if someone else wants to peek at the manual.

The pre-outs of the 700 series wil allow you to add external amps if needed down the road. Get the 708, or look at other B-stock/refurb options from places like accessories4less and shoponkyo.


----------

